# Reference Material needed



## Eroc1_1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to learn and read more about rabbits. I was hoping that you guys could recommend some books that I could buy for my reference library. 

I have some agricultural background, so I am not totally inept.  I want to know more information for myself and kids. I will be posting this similar message in multiple locations based on the animals/livestock I want to know more about.


----------



## currycomb (Apr 19, 2011)

rabbits for dummies is pretty good. this forum is the best. any and all questions answered by somebody


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Apr 19, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> rabbits for dummies is pretty good. this forum is the best. any and all questions answered by somebody


Thank you. I will check the book out on Amazon.


----------



## dewey (Apr 19, 2011)

The ARBA provides a basic raising rabbits guide book free with membership, also Storey's Guide is often recommended, and there's several good books listed near the bottom of the page at this link (a site on raising meat rabbits): http://www.rudolphsrabbitranch.com/rrrpt1.htm


----------



## RabbitMage (Apr 20, 2011)

Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits and Rabbit Production are two often recommended books.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 21, 2011)

(Raising Rabbits by Ann Kanable) is one of my favorite books. I got it one day from a library and found so many interesting things in it that I had a hard time reterning it. So I decided to buy it. It is a great book and has helped me out on alot of things.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 22, 2011)

Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits is the updated version of Raising Rabbits The Modern Way by Bob Bennett.

RRTW was the rabbit raisers handbook for years and years. Still lots of good info.

Other than Bennett's recommendation of antibiotics as preventative, all the info in there is good.

I don't like to give antibiotics unless there is a disease to treat. Especially for meat rabbits, don't need to have antibiotic residue in the meat.

Rabbit Production is the textbook for commercial rabbit raisers. No new editions are planned so if you can find one for under $100, you should buy it.

The Commercial Rabbit Industries website had a lot of good info. The site is closed, but the info has been made available as a pdf on the HomesteadingToday forum.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=343961

I have a few files on my website as well.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com

I hope that helps.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## BunBun (Jun 23, 2011)

> *Other than Bennett's recommendation of antibiotics as preventative, all the info in there is good.*
> 
> I don't like to give antibiotics unless there is a disease to treat. Especially for meat rabbits, don't need to have antibiotic residue in the meat.


Is this the general consensus around these forums?? I am new and registered here because I'm struggling with this info on Story's book about raising rabbits. I don't like the idea of giving antibiotics as a preventative measure either :/


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 23, 2011)

www.arba.net

Get your membership, you'll get their guidebook which is written by dozens of members with some having over 75 years experience as well as several DVMs. 

It's only 20 bucks or so to join. The book is better than Storey's imo. Plus you get the awesome magazine every other month.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 23, 2011)

BunBun said:
			
		

> > *Other than Bennett's recommendation of antibiotics as preventative, all the info in there is good.*
> >
> > I don't like to give antibiotics unless there is a disease to treat. Especially for meat rabbits, don't need to have antibiotic residue in the meat.
> 
> ...


I don't believe in giving antibiotics as a preventative.  That just causes resistant bugs/virisus and doesn't benifit the animals in my opinion.  The use of unnessary meds are one of the reasons I've been raising my own food.


----------

